# egg sharing at LWH



## Leanne22 (Mar 14, 2011)

heyyy everyone dont normally post on ere much but just wanted some advise really. 

Ive ad 2 rounds of ivf on nhs and now moved over to self funding treatment and we ave decided to egg share we went to the hospital yesterday and told that egg sharing is a rpute we can use cos my amh is 16.68. So i ad a batch of blood tests done yesterday for immune testing. 

So i was wonder whats the next step and how long b4 treatment can start? Any advise would be amazing 

Thank u xxxxxxxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there

The waiting time varies quite a lot from clinic to clinic and person to person, so best to ask your clinic directly for an average timeline. In general the next step would be to have a consultation, scan and blood tests for various things (you need to have genetic karyotyping/chromosomal testing to egg share - these tests take quite a few weeks to come back). You will also need to have at least one counselling session. After all that, you will either be approved to egg share or not, and if approved, then the process of matching you with a recipient will begin. This can take anything from a couple of days to a couple of months depending on your clinic and your attributes as a donor. (Blue eyes and blonde/light brown hair tend to be the most commonly desired characteristics.) Once matched you will start treatment (usually with you going on the pill for a couple of weeks or more to enable your cycle to be synched with your recipient).

If there's anything else you'd like to know, let me know. You can see from my signature how long everything took for me.

Good luck. I think donating your eggs is a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi i had my first egg share at liverpool and it took around 6 weeks for all the tests to come back but once they were back i was matched within a week and started treatment on my next af ive also done fet there aswell  best of luck


----------

